# North Florida Amateur Retriever Club



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Can some one please keep me posted on events in the North Florida Amateur Retriever Club Spring Field Trial Thanks.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any updates on the Open?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Qual results
1st. 10. Yeager. Attar
2nd. 4. Shine. Talley
3rd. 6. Ace. Younglove
4th. 24. Annie. Vanengen 
RJ. 17. Floyd. Younglove


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Wahoo!!! Way to go Yeager...The Wight Stuff! Congratulations to owners Paige Jones & Jeff Irving! Thank you for all of the time Yeager received from his awesome trainers, Andy Attar, Mike Boulais, and Pat Nolan (young dog training). We are all so proud of Yeager!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

tracyw said:


> Wahoo!!! Way to go Yeager...The Wight Stuff! Congratulations to owners Paige Jones & Jeff Irving! Thank you for all of the time Yeager received from his awesome trainers, Andy Attar, Mike Boulais, and Pat Nolan (young dog training). We are all so proud of Yeager!


Times two!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to open landblind:
1,3,6,8,9,10,12,16,20,22,25,26,30,32,37,38,39,42,43,44,46,50,53,54,56,57,59,60,61
Should be 29 dogs


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

*derby*



FoxHollowKennels said:


> Callbacks to open landblind:
> 1,3,6,8,9,10,12,16,20,22,25,26,30,32,37,38,39,42,43,44,46,50,53,54,56,57,59,60,61
> Should be 29 dogs


Please keep us posted on the derby


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Derby scraped the first test.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thanks*



FoxHollowKennels said:


> Derby scraped the first test.


Thank you very much.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

tracyw said:


> Wahoo!!! Way to go Yeager...The Wight Stuff! Congratulations to owners Paige Jones & Jeff Irving! Thank you for all of the time Yeager received from his awesome trainers, Andy Attar, Mike Boulais, and Pat Nolan (young dog training). We are all so proud of Yeager!


Huge, Huge congratulations to Yeager, Paige and Jeff and Tracy and the rest of "The Wight Stuff" Team!!!!!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open callbacks to waterblind. 16 back
1,8,10,12,20,22,30,39,42,43,44,46,53,54,57,59

Derby is up and running.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

ljshaffer said:


> Please keep us posted on the derby


Why don't you just call your pro? I'm sure he would be happy to give you the info!!


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

*WoW*



rsfavor said:


> Why don't you just call your pro? I'm sure he would be happy to give you the info!!


Wow wrong side of the bed?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

ljshaffer said:


> Wow wrong side of the bed?


No. Not the wrong side of the bed. You are obviously interested in how your dog is doing. Why not just call the guy handling him/her and ask? I promise you will get a much better report that way.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for your opinion


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

rsfavor said:


> No. Not the wrong side of the bed. You are obviously i. erested in how your dog is doing. Why not just call the guy handling him/her and ask? I promise you will get a much better report that way.


And this affects you and your day how? 

It takes a lot less effort to be nice. Clearly he's excited about his dog and i see no need to rain on his day.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Please post open and amat callbacks!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to 4th
1,8,10,12,22,30,39,43,46,53

Amt to water blind
3,4,9,10,12,13,15,18,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,31,36,40,43,45,49


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the update.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

rsfavor said:


> Why don't you just call your pro? I'm sure he would be happy to give you the info!!


so it's not ok for him to ask for derby updates/ but it is ok for you to ask for a rep. breeder for a boston terrier. sound like the same type of ?? if you ask me. why don't you call your pro maybe he has the in on a terrier for your buddy....


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

*Derby*



Pinetree said:


> Open to 4th
> 1,8,10,12,22,30,39,43,46,53
> 
> Amt to water blind
> 3,4,9,10,12,13,15,18,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,31,36,40,43,45,49


Call back on the derby Please.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to water marks 11 dogs
3,9,18,21,23,24,28,29,36,40,43


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW must have have been one tough blind. thanks for the update!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open Results
1st. 1st B Bumble o/Fred Kampo H/Ray Voight 
2nd 43 Elvis o/Bill & Jamie Woodson H/Andy Attair
3rd. 8 Rainy o/Mac &lynne DuBose H/Ray Voight
4th. 10. Willa O/ Pat Nell H/Wayne Curtis
R.J. 53. Duce O/Jeff Schuett H/Ray Voight
Jam 12, 22,30,39 
Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Wayne Curtis and Dr. Pat Nell on Willa's Open fourth!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Curtis and Dr. Pat Nell on Willa's Open fourth!


And to Andy Attar and the Woodson's on Elvis' Open 2nd! And Dr. Jeff's RJ with Duece!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

I big congrats to Rick Stawski and Trey Bullard with another impressive showing in the derby Rita took 2nd coot took 4th


----------

